

Why I chose Windows 7 over Snow Leopard (and you should, too) - SamAtt
http://www.betanews.com/joewilcox/article/Why-I-chose-Windows-7-over-Snow-Leopard-and-you-should-too/1253136981

======
astrodust
I think he lost me somewhere around "Microsoft is finally doing good user
interface design."

If all you're using your OS for is some kind of browser hosting facility, then
you can judge your OS by the chrome.

I think Windows 7 has some appeal here only because it's shiny and new and OS
X is boring and old.

In the unlikely event Windows ever gets serious about their command line, then
maybe it will be a viable development platform. Until then it's some kind of
hilarious joke.

~~~
acg
I wonder whether "powershell" will go anywhere. For many I get the impression
that command line means Unix. However Microsoft's ability to partner with
hardware vendors could lead to a new way of seeing the command-line. Although
I have my doubts.

~~~
silentbicycle
Generally, "command line" means Unix because it refers to the whole ecosystem
of pipelines and composable utilities such as grep and gzip. Unix provides
support (spawning new processes is cheap, buffering stdin/stdout between a
whole chain of programs is handled once at the OS level, etc.) that Windows
programs are stuck without or forced to re-implement themselves in userland.
Since Windows doesn't provide that kind of infrastructure, programs tend to
become large and centralized, with one GUI interface and (maaaaybe) a
secondary command-line interface, rather than a set of smaller utilities that
interface primarily via the command line, and (sometimes) have a GUI frontend.

While Windows could get a useful command line interface, the whole design of
the OS works against it.

~~~
acg
I think it is all too easy to be dismissive. Powershell could just be another
VBScript, but it is clear that it is Microsoft's response to the proven
usefulness of a decent command-line on OS X.

Being Unix is not a prerequisite for the command-line being decent either.
What makes a good command-line is consistency and power. For example the
command-line on some cira 1980's lisp machines the command-line was the
operating system. Then there is the command-line on OpenVMS.

I think Microsoft intends to get round some of the limitations you list by
building commands into the shell and making the shell itself extensible. Parts
of it look very unix/perl like:
<http://blogs.msdn.com/arulk/archive/2005/02/24/379732.aspx>

Although I am skeptical, I'd welcome any move to make windows more usable and
Microsoft has changed the game before in the past.

Market share is not always given to the best technology.

------
jhickner
I was pretty interested to read this, but there's no content here. The author
doesn't explain _why_ he switched to windows 7, besides that it's "more fun".
No specifics.

~~~
pax
right. I took the time to read the full article, and just wasted 5 minutes. he
doesn't even try to list some arguments. it's plain dumb.

